# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Мое творчество!

## AnastasiMJJ

*Мои "старенькие" произведения:
*

Хочется верить, что ты будешь мечтой!
Хочется знать, что ты рядом со мной!
Хочется верить, что ты любишь меня!
Хочется знать, что я лучшая твоя!
***
Хочется быть как женщина-кошка,
Джульеттой. В прекрасном весеннем саду,
И танцевать с графом Андреем Болконским,
С Николаем Ростовым целоваться на балу...
***
Смотрю на луну,
Тебя вспоминаю,
Взглядом солнечным небо
Вновь одаряю.

Вижу красный блеск
Губ твоих нечаянных,
Вижу черный всплеск
Глаз твои отчаянных.

Улыбка твоя, как детство -
Беззаботное,
Душа твоя как воздух -
Немного теплое!

Походка твоя нежная
След оставляет,
Голос твой давно
Все по радио знают.

Фанаты к тебе,
Как по небу летят,
Кричат, шумят
И одно говорят:

"Как смотрели на Майкла,
Луну вспоминали,
Взглядом солнечным мир этот
Вновь одаряли..."

***
С Богом не спят - он снится!
С ним не поговоришь - он слышится!
Его не увидишь - прийдется!
Мне кажется, мне все это кажется...

***
Что такое жизнь..?

Жизнь - корридор.
Жизнь - солнечный свет.
Жизнь - это там где меня рядом нет.
Жизнь - биение чьих-то сердец.
Жизнь - любви начало и конец.
Жизнь - начало моих воспоминаний.
Жизнь - конец может чьих-то страданий.
Жизнь - на подоконнике моем сидит.
Жизнь - человек, который где-то стоит.
В жизни он меня может найдет,
По корридору к солнечному свету идет.
Возможно, в один такт наши танцуют сердца,
И мы может пройдем эту жизнь до конца!
***
Забыты старые картинки,
Твои глаза и цвет волос.
Приходят новые новинки
С запахами белых роз...

Они цвели, цветут и будут
Напоминая о тебе
И ты, как розы будешь дальше
По жизни плыть, как на волне...

Ты можешь прыгать, кувыркаться,
Плыть туда, потом туда,
Начнешь ты дальше забываться
Куда волна несла тебя.

Ты вспомнишь свои старые картинки,
Мои глаза и цвет волос,
Вернешься в старые новинки
И принесешь букет мне роз...

Ты подойдешь ко мне, обнимешь,
Поцелуешь не спеша,
Посмотришь взглядом своим белым
Извинения принося.

Стоит вопрос: "Простить тебя мне?
Или оставить все как есть?
И может жизнь начать с начала? 
Или любовь свою сберечь..?"

*Более новые:*

Любовь - это наше призванье!
Любовь - это наше страданье!
Любовь - это видимость света!
Любовь - потемнение рассвета!
Любовь - это красный нож!
Любовь - это черная ложь!
Но без любви мы не сможем прожить!
И в нашей жизни
Любовь должна быть!!!
***
В белой коробочке
Черный лак,
В черном флакончике
Белые блестки.

В бессмысленном деле
Черный и белый,
Шкаф в моей комнате
Черный и белый.

Жизнь наша вечная
Черная, белая,
Мысль бесконечная
Черная, белая.

На белой бумаге
Черные буквы,
На юной душе
Белые муки.

На белом кольце
Чернеют брильянты,
На черном экране
Сверкают глаза!

Твой голос пронзительный
Нежный и тонкий,
Как в вечности неба
Мерцает звезда!
***

Я устала любить.
Я устала винить.
Я устала страдать.
Я устала дышать.
***

Быть самой и не знать куда деться
Просто любить его от чистого сердца!
Похитить себя, увести далеко,
Сбежать от себя, НО ЛЮБИТЬ ЕГО!!!!
Страдать каждый день, просыпаться рыдая,
Любить и любить без берега, без края!
От здравого смысла убежать далеко
И лететь и лететь самой, вдаль, высоко...!
Подружиться с солнцем, рассказать все тучам,
Избавиться от того, что так давно мучит!
Увидеть рассвет и заметить закат,
И сказать ему: "Ты мой самый верный брат!"
***

Когда-то не будет мира,
Когда-то родится Христос,
Когда-то погаснут звезды
И будет сильный-сильный мороз...

Когда-то меня не будет,
Когда-то погаснешь и ты,
Когда-то конец света наступит
И будет все одной красоты...

Все будет так однообразно,
Так скучно, так жалко, но...
Но будет все так прекрасно
Нам с тобой где-то там высоко...

Кто-то мне может поверить,
А кто-то быть может и нет
Но это же  так очевидно!!!
Ведь нашей Земле столько лет...

Сколько сердец уже было разбито
Сколько костей хранятся там внизу!
А может уже хватит потерь века?
Может стоит забыть эту разную красоту?

Дать миру спокойно скончаться
Без боли, без горя, без лишних слез,
Без пощады об остатке жизни,
Без возврата в мир мирных грез!

Как игра наша жизнь, они ж близко!
На старт, внимание, марш
Потом финишь, the end, результаты
Подвод итогов, победительный марш!
***
У меня есть желание
Желание - быть.
У меня есть желание
Желание - плыть.

У меня есть мечта -
Быть с тобою всегда!
У меня есть мечта -
Быть с тобой до конца,

Не узнать сущность горя,
Печали, тоски,
Прийти к истине по морю
Без лодки, без доски,

Быть рядом с Богом -
С высшею силою.
Нас будет много
И мы единые!

Сила, смерть,
Любовь, война...
Все это рядом,
Но я далека...

Все очень просто,
Но никто не поймет,
Что я - особа!
Не ветер! Не лед!

Я - одна! Больше нет!
И не будет никогда!
Жаль, что никто об этом не знает
Пока...

----------


## Black Lord

*AnastasiMJJ__*,[IMG]http://*********ru/312182.gif[/IMG]___[IMG]http://*********ru/318326.gif[/IMG]

----------

